# Using a Proxy Server on Your Computer?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2016)

I've been having some issues with network connection errors on my computer (intermittent not connected to a network).  Without doing too many changes, I've been going through the network settings slowly and turning some things off or disabling them, like Wifi related things, since I'm wired Ethernet connected.

My computer has the Auto Proxy Set Up to use a proxy server for either Ethernet or Wifi.  The Auto-Detect Settings is set to "On" by default.  I plan on shutting this off, as I see no reason to have a proxy server on my computer.

Do you use a proxy server on your computer?


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 16, 2016)

SB,

What kind of internet service do you have?   DSL, Cable, FIOS(fiber optic), Satellite).    And with that service, do you have a:   modem that has built in router, or just a modem, and a router of your own?  How old is/are you modem+router?

I assume you are running Windows operating system, yes?   You should not have any "default" network settings that would create connectivity problems.    However, I wonder about your Power Settings...I have heard of people having issue with power being turned off/ hibernated for the NIC(network interface card).  Perhaps reviewing your power settings, and just choose under Control Panel ->Power Options...choose High Performance.   See what happens.

You don't need a proxy server for normal use,  I am concerned about spyware being placed on your computer.


Please read this article:  http://www.howtogeek.com/207051/how-to-tell-whether-your-windows-pc-is-using-a-proxy-server/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2016)

I have Comcast/Xfinity cable Tnthomas.  We're using their Wifi modem that I believe has a built in router, because you supposedly can use more than one computer with it.  We only have one desktop that we're using, and it's with a wired Ethernet cable.

It's a new HP computer that came with Windows 10 installed from the factory.  I'll have to read your link.  I agree that I should have no reason for a proxy server, I don't need to hide anything and I'm not communicating with any other computers, etc.  

The 'you're not connected to a network' error page happens frequently while I'm actively using the computer, so I don't think the computer is hibernating.  I'll have to check into the power settings like you suggested.  For now I'll go in and turn off the auto-detect proxy setting.  Thanks again for your advice, I don't know much about computers and share this one with my husband, so I hesitate to do too much that might cause more problems, nobody around to help us out if we get into trouble.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2016)

On the power settings it was on "Balanced" by default - recommended, auto balances performance with energy consumption on capable hardware.

Other setting was Power Saver - saves energy by reducing computer performance where possible.

Like you advised, it switched it to High Performance.  :thanks:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 27, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> However, I wonder about your Power Settings...I have heard of people having issue with power being turned off/ hibernated for the NIC(network interface card).  Perhaps reviewing your power settings, and just choose under Control Panel ->Power Options...choose High Performance.   See what happens.
> 
> You don't need a proxy server for normal use,  I am concerned about spyware being placed on your computer.



Just an update, I'm no longer having the connect/disconnect Ethernet network problems that I was having.  I had initially taken your advice and set it to the highest performance setting on my computer 100 Mbps duplex.  That didn't solve the problem, but I left it there as it made sense not to have any power save mode affecting my computer's power or connectivity.

Well, after reading a lot online and watching youtube videos on possible solutions, I read some advice from a gamer to change the speed to 10 Mbps full duplex, rather than 100.  This seemed to do the trick, been two days now with no "you're not connected to a network" errors, or signs of network cable being 'disconnected'.   Glad to put this little drama behind me, very frustrating when doing something online, being disconnected for two seconds, and having to redo it all over again.

Thank again for your help and advice, good to know there are some seniors out there who are really computer savvy.


----------

